# 2014 College Pick'ems Week 4



## rhbama3 (Sep 13, 2014)

Man, what a mess this weekend was. I went with my gut instead of my head and ended up with this stoopid avatar! 
Anyway, good luck with week 4 because anything seems possible right now.

Thursday, Sept. 18th
Auburn at Kansas State Auburn 20-14

Saturday, Sept. 20th 
Georgia Tech at Virginia Tech Georgia Tech 27-24

Florida at Alabama Alabama 42-21

North Carolina at East Carolina East Carolina 70-41

Miss. State at LSU  Miss. State 34-29

Oklahoma at West Virginia Oklahoma 45-33

South Carolina at Vandy South Carolina 48-34

Georgia Southern at South Alabama Georgia Southern 28-6

Miami at Nebraska Nebraska 41-31

Clemson at Florida State Florida State 23-17 OT


----------



## Amoo (Sep 14, 2014)

Thursday, Sept. 18th
Auburn at Kansas State

Auburn

Saturday, Sept. 20th 
Georgia Tech at Virginia Tech

Virginia Tech

Florida at Alabama

Alabama

North Carolina at East Carolina

East Carolina

Miss. State at LSU

LSU

Oklahoma at West Virginia

Oklahoma

South Carolina at Vandy

South Carolina

Georgia Southern at South Alabama

Georgia Southern

Miami at Nebraska

Nebraska

Clemson at Florida State

Florida State


----------



## biggdogg (Sep 14, 2014)

Thursday, Sept. 18th
Auburn at Kansas State

Saturday, Sept. 20th 
Georgia Tech at Virginia Tech

Florida at Alabama

North Carolina at East Carolina

Miss. State at LSU

Oklahoma at West Virginia

South Carolina at Vandy

Georgia Southern at South Alabama

Miami at Nebraska

Clemson at Florida State


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 14, 2014)

Barn
Va Tech
Bama
East Carolina
LSU
Oklahoma
South Carolina
Ga Southern
Nebraska
Fl St


----------



## grunt0331 (Sep 14, 2014)

Thursday, Sept. 18th
Auburn at Kansas State

Saturday, Sept. 20th 
Georgia Tech at Virginia Tech

Florida at Alabama

North Carolina at East Carolina

Miss. State at LSU

Oklahoma at West Virginia

South Carolina at Vandy

Georgia Southern at South Alabama

Miami at Nebraska

Clemson at Florida State 
__________________


----------



## Resica (Sep 14, 2014)

Thursday, Sept. 18th
Auburn at Kansas State

Saturday, Sept. 20th 
Georgia Tech at Virginia Tech

Florida at Alabama

North Carolina at East Carolina

Miss. State at LSU

Oklahoma at West Virginia

South Carolina at Vandy

Georgia Southern at South Alabama

Miami at Nebraska

Clemson at Florida State


----------



## Paymaster (Sep 14, 2014)

Thursday, Sept. 18th
Auburn at Kansas State

Saturday, Sept. 20th 
Georgia Tech at Virginia Tech

Florida at Alabama

North Carolina at East Carolina

Miss. State at LSU

Oklahoma at West Virginia

South Carolina at Vandy

Georgia Southern at South Alabama

Miami at Nebraska

Clemson at Florida State


----------



## formula1 (Sep 14, 2014)

*Re:*

Thursday, Sept. 18th
Auburn at Kansas State

Saturday, Sept. 20th 
Georgia Tech at Virginia Tech

Florida at Alabama

North Carolina at East Carolina

Miss. State at LSU

Oklahoma at West Virginia

South Carolina at Vandy

Georgia Southern at South Alabama

Miami at Nebraska

Clemson at Florida State


----------



## DaddyFatracks (Sep 14, 2014)

Auburn
VT
Alabama
East Carolina
LSU
Oklahoma
South Carolina
Ga Southern
Nebraska
FSU


----------



## BowChilling (Sep 14, 2014)

Thursday, Sept. 18th
Auburn at Kansas State

Saturday, Sept. 20th
Georgia Tech at Virginia Tech

Florida at Alabama

North Carolina at East Carolina

Miss. State at LSU

Oklahoma at West Virginia

South Carolina at Vandy

Georgia Southern at South Alabama

Miami at Nebraska

Clemson at Florida State


----------



## Buck Roar (Sep 14, 2014)

Thursday, Sept. 18th
Auburn at Kansas State

Saturday, Sept. 20th 
Georgia Tech at Virginia Tech

Florida at Alabama

North Carolina at East Carolina

Miss. State at LSU

Oklahoma at West Virginia

South Carolina at Vandy

Georgia Southern at South Alabama

Miami at Nebraska


Clemson at Florida State
Why not.


----------



## gacowboy (Sep 14, 2014)

Thursday, Sept. 18th
Auburn at Kansas State

Saturday, Sept. 20th 
Georgia Tech at Virginia Tech

Florida at Alabama

North Carolina at East Carolina

Miss. State at LSU

Oklahoma at West Virginia

South Carolina at Vandy

Georgia Southern at South Alabama

Miami at Nebraska

Clemson at Florida State



__________________


----------



## savannahkelly (Sep 14, 2014)

Thursday, Sept. 18th
Auburn at Kansas State

Saturday, Sept. 20th 
Georgia Tech at Virginia Tech

Florida at Alabama

North Carolina at East Carolina

Miss. State at LSU

Oklahoma at West Virginia

South Carolina at Vandy

Georgia Southern at South Alabama

Miami at Nebraska

Clemson at Florida State


----------



## bilgerat (Sep 14, 2014)

Thursday, Sept. 18th
Auburn at Kansas State

Saturday, Sept. 20th 
Georgia Tech at Virginia Tech

Florida at Alabama
North Carolina at East Carolina

Miss. State at LSU

Oklahoma at West Virginia=    

South Carolina at Vandy

Georgia Southern at South Alabama

Miami at Nebraska

Clemson at Florida State


----------



## mojo02 (Sep 15, 2014)

Thursday, Sept. 18th
Auburn at Kansas State

Saturday, Sept. 20th 
Georgia Tech at Virginia Tech

Florida at Alabama

North Carolina at East Carolina

Miss. State at LSU

Oklahoma at West Virginia

South Carolina at Vandy

Georgia Southern at South Alabama

Miami at Nebraska

Clemson at Florida State


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 15, 2014)

Thursday, Sept. 18th
Auburn at Kansas State

Saturday, Sept. 20th
Georgia Tech at Virginia Tech

Florida at Alabama

North Carolina at East Carolina

Miss. State at LSU

Oklahoma at West Virginia

South Carolina at Vandy

Georgia Southern at South Alabama

Miami at Nebraska

Clemson at Florida State


----------



## SLUGGER (Sep 15, 2014)

Thursday, Sept. 18th
Auburn at Kansas State

Saturday, Sept. 20th
Georgia Tech at Virginia Tech

Florida at Alabama

North Carolina at East Carolina

Miss. State at LSU

Oklahoma at West Virginia

South Carolina at Vandy

Georgia Southern at South Alabama

Miami at Nebraska

Clemson at Florida State


----------



## bassboy1 (Sep 15, 2014)

Thursday, Sept. 18th
Auburn at Kansas State

Saturday, Sept. 20th
Georgia Tech at Virginia Tech

Florida at Alabama

North Carolina at East Carolina

Miss. State at LSU

Oklahoma at West Virginia

South Carolina at Vandy

Georgia Southern at South Alabama

Miami at Nebraska

Clemson at Florida State


----------



## Rebel Yell (Sep 15, 2014)

Thursday, Sept. 18th
Auburn at Kansas State

Saturday, Sept. 20th 
Georgia Tech at Virginia Tech

Florida at Alabama

North Carolina at East Carolina

Miss. State at LSU

Oklahoma at West Virginia

South Carolina at Vandy

Georgia Southern at South Alabama

Miami at Nebraska

Clemson at Florida State


----------



## peanutman04 (Sep 15, 2014)

Thursday, Sept. 18th
Auburn at Kansas State

Saturday, Sept. 20th 
Georgia Tech at Virginia Tech
Florida at Alabama

North Carolina at East Carolina

Miss. State at LSU

Oklahoma at West Virginia

South Carolina at Vandy

Georgia Southern at South Alabama

Miami at Nebraska

Clemson at Florida State


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 15, 2014)

Thursday, Sept. 18th
Auburn at Kansas State

Saturday, Sept. 20th
Georgia Tech at Virginia Tech

Florida at Alabama

North Carolina at East Carolina

Miss. State at LSU

Oklahoma at West Virginia

South Carolina at Vandy

Georgia Southern at South Alabama

Miami at Nebraska

Clemson at Florida State


----------



## yellowduckdog (Sep 15, 2014)

Thursday, Sept. 18th
Auburn at Kansas State

Saturday, Sept. 20th 
Georgia Tech at Virginia Tech

Florida at Alabama

North Carolina at East Carolina

Miss. State at LSU

Oklahoma at West Virginia

South Carolina at Vandy

Georgia Southern at South Alabama

Miami at Nebraska

Clemson at Florida State


----------



## Madsnooker (Sep 16, 2014)

Thursday, Sept. 18th
Auburn at Kansas State

Saturday, Sept. 20th 
Georgia Tech at Virginia Tech

Florida at Alabama

North Carolina at East Carolina

Miss. State at LSU

Oklahoma at West Virginia

South Carolina at Vandy

Georgia Southern at South Alabama

Miami at Nebraska

Clemson at Florida State


----------



## Palmetto (Sep 16, 2014)

Thursday, Sept. 18th
Auburn at Kansas State

Saturday, Sept. 20th 
Georgia Tech at Virginia Tech

Florida at Alabama

North Carolina at East Carolina

Miss. State at LSU

Oklahoma at West Virginia

South Carolina at Vandy

Georgia Southern at South Alabama

Miami at Nebraska

Clemson at Florida State


----------



## Throwback (Sep 16, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Man, what a mess this weekend was. I went with my gut instead of my head and ended up with this stoopid avatar!
> Anyway, good luck with week 4 because anything seems possible right now.
> 
> Thursday, Sept. 18th
> ...





Throwback


----------



## Atchafalaya (Sep 17, 2014)

Thursday, Sept. 18th
Auburn at Kansas State

Saturday, Sept. 20th 
Georgia Tech at Virginia Tech

Florida at Alabama

North Carolina at East Carolina

Miss. State at LSU

Oklahoma at West Virginia

South Carolina at Vandy

Georgia Southern at South Alabama

Miami at Nebraska

Clemson at Florida State


----------



## gatorswearjeanshorts (Sep 17, 2014)

Thursday, Sept. 18th
Auburn at Kansas State

Saturday, Sept. 20th 
Georgia Tech at Virginia Tech

Florida at Alabama

North Carolina at East Carolina

Miss. State at LSU

Oklahoma at West Virginia

South Carolina at Vandy

Georgia Southern at South Alabama

Miami at Nebraska

Clemson at Florida State


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 17, 2014)

Thursday, Sept. 18th
Auburn at Kansas State

Saturday, Sept. 20th 
Georgia Tech at Virginia Tech

Florida at Alabama

North Carolina at East Carolina

Miss. State at LSU

Oklahoma at West Virginia

South Carolina at Vandy

Georgia Southern at South Alabama

Miami at Nebraska

Clemson at Florida State


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 17, 2014)

Here goes nuttin . .

Auburn

GT

EC

LSU

Oklahoma

SC

GSU

Nebraska

Clemson


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 17, 2014)

Auburn at Kansas State

Saturday, Sept. 20th 
Georgia Tech at Virginia Tech

Florida at Alabama

North Carolina at East Carolina

Miss. State at LSU

Oklahoma at West Virginia

South Carolina at Vandy

Georgia Southern at South Alabama

Miami at Nebraska

Clemson at Florida State


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 17, 2014)

Thursday, Sept. 18th
Auburn at Kansas State

Saturday, Sept. 20th 
Georgia Tech at Virginia Tech

Florida at Alabama

North Carolina at East Carolina

Miss. State at LSU

Oklahoma at West Virginia

South Carolina at Vandy

Georgia Southern at South Alabama

Miami at Nebraska

Clemson at Florida State 
__________________


----------



## flowingwell (Sep 18, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Man, what a mess this weekend was. I went with my gut instead of my head and ended up with this stoopid avatar!
> Anyway, good luck with week 4 because anything seems possible right now.
> 
> Thursday, Sept. 18th
> ...



Go Dawgs


----------



## creekbender (Sep 18, 2014)

Thursday, Sept. 18th
Auburn at Kansas State

Saturday, Sept. 20th
Georgia Tech at Virginia Tech

Florida at Alabama

North Carolina at East Carolina

Miss. State at LSU

Oklahoma at West Virginia

South Carolina at Vandy

Georgia Southern at South Alabama

Miami at Nebraska

Clemson at Florida State


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C (Sep 18, 2014)

Thursday, Sept. 18th
Auburn at Kansas State

Saturday, Sept. 20th 
Georgia Tech at Virginia Tech

Florida at Alabama

North Carolina at East Carolina

Miss. State at LSU

Oklahoma at West Virginia

South Carolina at Vandy

Georgia Southern at South Alabama

Miami at Nebraska

Clemson at Florida State


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 18, 2014)

Thursday, Sept. 18th
Auburn at Kansas State

Saturday, Sept. 20th 
Georgia Tech at Virginia Tech

Florida at Alabama

North Carolina at East Carolina

Miss. State at LSU

Oklahoma at West Virginia

South Carolina at Vandy

Georgia Southern at South Alabama

Miami at Nebraska

Clemson at Florida State


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 18, 2014)

If FSU's QB is suspended that could be a game changer between Clemson and FSU ?? 


Might hafta change that one . .


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 18, 2014)

Auburn
Virginia Tech
Alabama
East Carolina
LSU
Oklahoma
South Carolina
Georgia Southern
Nebraska
Florida State


----------



## arrendale8105 (Sep 18, 2014)

Auburn 


Virginia Tech

Alabama

East Carolina

LSU

Oklahoma

South Carolina

Georgia Southern

Nebraska

Clemson


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Sep 18, 2014)

Thursday, Sept. 18th
Auburn at Kansas State

Saturday, Sept. 20th 
Georgia Tech at Virginia Tech

Florida at Alabama

North Carolina at East Carolina

Miss. State at LSU

Oklahoma at West Virginia

South Carolina at Vandy

Georgia Southern at South Alabama

Miami at Nebraska

Clemson at Florida State


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 18, 2014)

Auburn and Kansas State kickoff in 35 minutes!


----------



## georgiadawgs44 (Sep 18, 2014)

Thursday, Sept. 18th
Auburn at Kansas State


----------



## georgiadawgs44 (Sep 18, 2014)

Thursday, Sept. 18th
Auburn at Kansas State

Saturday, Sept. 20th
Georgia Tech at Virginia Tech

Florida at Alabama

North Carolina at East Carolina

Miss. State at LSU

Oklahoma at West Virginia

South Carolina at Vandy

Georgia Southern at South Alabama

Miami at Nebraska

Clemson at Florida State


----------



## hayseed_theology (Sep 18, 2014)

I am late posting this.  The Auburn game is in the 1st qtr.

Thursday, Sept. 18th
Auburn at Kansas State

Saturday, Sept. 20th 
Georgia Tech at Virginia Tech

Florida at Alabama

North Carolina at East Carolina

Miss. State at LSU

Oklahoma at West Virginia

South Carolina at Vandy

Georgia Southern at South Alabama

Miami at Nebraska

Clemson at Florida State


----------



## Old Winchesters (Sep 19, 2014)

Thursday, Sept. 18th
already played

Saturday, Sept. 20th 
Georgia Tech at Virginia Tech

Florida at Alabama

North Carolina at East Carolina

Miss. State at LSU

Oklahoma at West Virginia

South Carolina at Vandy

Georgia Southern at South Alabama

Miami at Nebraska

Clemson at Florida State


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 19, 2014)

Just found out Jameison in suspended for entire game tomorrow, if nobody minds I'm changing my pick to Clemson ???


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 20, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Just found out Jameison in suspended for entire game tomorrow, if nobody minds I'm changing my pick to Clemson ???



Change away !!!!!!

I have noted that everyone, except one KS alum?, picked Auburn so if you want to change the others do so by kickoff today.  GT vs VT kickoff at noon.  I know the GON clock is off but have a good idea how far (25 minutes slow.)  So post by 11:35 AM GON time.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 20, 2014)

5 minutes to noon and any changes, edits, or last minute entries so do need post NOW.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 20, 2014)

Congrats to the 4 guys who picked Georgia Tech in the upset.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 20, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Congrats to the 4 guys who picked Georgia Tech in the upset.



Hope you didn't take VT in an avy bet.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 20, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Hope you didn't take VT in an avy bet.



No!


----------



## Resica (Sep 20, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Congrats to the 4 guys who picked Georgia Tech in the upset.



.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 20, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Congrats to the 4 guys who picked Georgia Tech in the upset.



Just how bad is OSU?


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 20, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Just how bad is OSU?



I don't know. I'm sure Madsnooker will be along to put it in perspective.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 20, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Congrats to the 4 guys who picked Georgia Tech in the upset.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 20, 2014)

East Carolina demolishes UNC 70-41!!!
Major upset of Mizzou by Indiana also. I almost put that game in too.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 20, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Just found out Jameison in suspended for entire game tomorrow, if nobody minds I'm changing my pick to Clemson ???





Crap  . . .






rhbama3 said:


> Congrats to the 4 guys who picked Georgia Tech in the upset.


----------



## Buck Roar (Sep 20, 2014)

My best week. Can't believe I only got 2 wrong. So close to getting the FSU game.


----------

